# Yellow Lab - OK to keep one fish?



## Virto (Dec 30, 2012)

Quick question for the experienced Malawi folks: is it OK to keep a solitary yellow lab?

I haven't made a decision on what my next tank project will be, but I've been considering a non-planted tank for a change, and a lab seems like a good fit. I have a solitary convict that's just had his 8th birthday and is as happy as a clam, but I don't have any experience with African cichlids.

Before I sit down and start to look at rocks and hiding places and all that, I'd just like to know if the fish will be content without any tank mates.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

what size tank? i would think the solitary lab will do just fine on it's own. hard to sex them when young. but if you can find a male they do color up a little more than the female. that being said a female electric yellow is a good looking fish also


----------



## Virto (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. I wasn't sure if they had a preferred social structure and a need for company, or if they'd be just fine all alone, like the convicts.

The fish will start in a 20 - haven't decided between a normal or a long yet. Also, haven't entirely decided that I'm going this route (another cichlid), but I'm trying to make a list of options.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Are you talking about just the two fish in a 20 gal - the convict and a yellow lab? Seems sort of sad to me. Are you thinking that the lab will be company for the convict?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i think the fish you want may hide alot. my wife has a similiar set up with an afra and he hides in the cave most of the time. electric yellow can be rather shy as well


----------



## Virto (Dec 30, 2012)

No no no, I won't put another fish with the convict. Aside from water quality differences, the convict would tear any newcomer apart. He's a load of fun, and he'll happily play with you, but he'll randomly charge you from cover, as well, so his aggressive nature is well known.

It would be a single fish in the tank - from what I understand, you'd need at least 3 labs to avoid some excessive aggression issues, but you'd also need a reliable way to sex them.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

You can vent the adults or get excess fry and remove excess males and rehome - but a 20 is too small for a family group anyway.

Why not look into getting some Lake T shellies or multies? 20 g is good for them with the right habitat and you'd see lots of natural behavior.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

mollies platies swordtails catfish maybe a betta idk you could make some cool community set ups with the 20g be more exciting than just 1 fish imo anyway


----------



## Virto (Dec 30, 2012)

I keep bettas, and I'd tossed around the idea of making a sorority tank, but they require constant vigilance to prevent dominance issues.

The general schooling fish, tetras, swords, etc are an option, for sure. I have one cichlid that has lived a long life mostly on his own, so I thought I'd consider another.

I won't rule out a single lab (or other african) just yet, but I'll keep on looking. Thanks all.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

. the afra cichlid species are pretty good looking fish aslo


----------

